# "Shared folder" now asks for password??



## Dr Bob

I posted this in the XP forum by accident and believe it should be here.
====================================================


I have three computers (all Dell) networked via Microsoft's Home Network. All computers are running XP SP3 and I have updated each computer.

One of the computers is my work laptop. I typically "backup" my work files to my main computer on the network, using the "shared folder" of the main computer. For some reason, whenever I try to access the main computers "shared folder," I now get a request for a password. This appeared to happen spontaneously as I have never had this problem before.

I do not have the user accounts password protected. I have tried every password I have ever used, to no avail. This is *NOT* a problem of "forgotten" password but Windows XP suddenly asking for a password when I have never assigned one before.

I can access my laptops "shared folder" across the network with the other computers without a problem. The only problem is trying to access my main computer's shared folder, which results in the request for a password. The User name is greyed out, with the name of the main computer in the user name followed by a forward slash "/guest" and then a box for a password to be entered.

I have simple file share checked and have never changed that setting. I have run and rerun the Network Wizard on all computers without success. I have tried assigning passwords and using them, without luck.

One clue is on the main computer I am trying to access, I used to have two user accounts (in addition to the hidden Admin account). One of those accounts WAS password protected, but I was NOT using any files within that account. I recently deleted that account as I no longer use it. In other words, the deleted account was in no way associated with the "shared folder" I am using with the other account, the only one on the computer now.

The account that I am using for the "shared folder" does not have a password but even if I assign one, it won't let me access the shared folder from any other computer. That user account has admin privileges.

I have alternatively enabled and disabled the "guest" account, with no help.

I am at a loss to understand why Windows is now asking for this password. I have seen a couple of other similar issues brought up but no solutions.

Any ideas?

..........Bob

PS: If I access the "view workgroup" computers I have no problem accessing the "printers and faxes" on the main computer from the laptop. However, I cannot access the "sharedocs" file ??? Something specific has happened to the "sharedDocs" file on the main computer.


----------



## Dr Bob

This seems to be the same problem I'm having. Maybe we can post on that thread.


----------



## Dr Bob

*xxx*

I am having this exact same problem, that I posted here!

Maybe we can keep the answers in this thread so we don't duplicate. 

...........Bob


----------



## Dr Bob

*Re: Non-existant password*



johnwill said:


> Configure for Simple Sharing on all of the computers. This is found in Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View. At the bottom of the list is *Simple Sharing* check this on the XP-Pro machines.


Interesting. 

I thought I thoroughly checked this before. My laptop DOES NOT HAVE the option to check Simple File Sharing in the explorer, tools, folder options, view that you mentioned about. I didn't realize this before. 

However, I *CAN* access my laptop shared folder from the other computers, I just can't access the shared folder on my main computer from my laptop, but remember it's my laptop that lacks the simple sharing option!!

WHERE DID IT GO?? Very strange . . . . 

...............Bob


----------



## Dr Bob

*Re: Non-existant password*



Dr Bob said:


> I thought I thoroughly checked this before. My laptop DOES NOT HAVE the option to check Simple File Sharing in the explorer, tools, folder options, view that you mentioned about. I didn't realize this before.


Ah . . . my laptop is XP Home, and that option apparently doesn't exist, always supposedly "ON." My main computer has "media center addition," which like XP Pro has the option for simple file sharing. 

Still, I can't figure out why this stopped working suddenly. 

Continuing to work on this . . . . 

I have tried setting the sharing options on other folders, but still get the "password" requirement on them all. Weird. 

.............Bob


----------



## HarvMan

Hi,

Can you choose the option to "Connect using a different user name"?


----------



## johnwill

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: xxx*



Dr Bob said:


> I am having this exact same problem, that I posted here!
> 
> Maybe we can keep the answers in this thread so we don't duplicate.
> 
> ...........Bob


Actually, we love to duplicate. :wink:

We keep each poster's issue in ONE thread, but we don't combine multiple issues into a single thread, way to complicated.

Work your issue here, don't hijack other threads.


----------



## Dr Bob

johnwill said:


> Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:


I did as you said, was able to create the file and merge it with no problem. 

No difference, however. I still get the request for password and the shared folder remains inaccessible. 

However, I only tried your fix on the computer that contains the shared folder I am trying to access . . . ie: my main computer. I am using the laptop to try to access the shared folder, but didn't alter the registry on the laptop. Since I am unable to access the shared folder using *ANY* computer on my network, I am assuming the problem is with THAT computer and not the others. 

...........Bob


----------



## johnwill

Yep, it would be the main computer.

Make sure the permissions on the main computer are configured for EVERYBODY with access to the shared files/folders.


----------



## Dr Bob

johnwill said:


> Make sure the permissions on the main computer are configured for EVERYBODY with access to the shared files/folders.


I have done that. In fact, I have experimented with sharing the entire C drive, as well as several individual folders. In each case, I'm asked to supply a password when I attempt to access those folders over the network. 

I spent a couple of hours today setting permissions, re-setting them, removing them, setting them again, etc etc, all with no luck. I suspect this has *NOTHING* to do with folder security/permissions per se but some "higher" access problem as I can share NOTHING from the main computer other than the printers. I have no problem accessing printers hooked to the main computer from any computer on the network. I simply cannot access *any* folders on the main computer from the network computers. 

I wondered if this was some router problem as I noticed the main computer was initially "missing" from the DHCP list on the router, but upon resetting the router, it appeared, but the problem persists. I set the main computer "outside" the firewall of the router so it was "exposed" to all, but still no luck. I turned the router firewall off, no luck. I removed all other software firewalls (Zonealarm), but no luck. Windows Firewall is disabled. 

I have previously tried setting passwords to my user account then sharing a folder, but the user password will not allow access across the network. 

I have seen a procedure to make a floppy disk password utility for when folks forget their passwords, but I don't have a floppy drive. Nor is this a problem of a forgotten password since I never password protected my user account in the first place. I seem to remember that windows stores passwords in some file somewhere and I vaguely remember some process to remove that file and reset Windows to where it does not recognize any passwords (back to square one, so to speak) but I don't remember that process and not even sure it was XP . . . might have been another version. 

I can find nothing about this in Microsoft's database but clearly I am not the only one to have this happen. 

How can Windows be so screwed up?? ~sigh~ 

...............Bob


----------



## Blackecho

Instead of using network your network to share why don't you try HFS (HTTP File Server). You can transfer files fast with just typing your computers local IP address your web browser. It is very simple, even easier than using your network. Here is the link to it, I use it all the time and it transfers fast. 

http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/?f=dl


----------



## Dr Bob

Blackecho said:


> Instead of using network your network to share why don't you try HFS (HTTP File Server). You can transfer files fast with just typing your computers local IP address your web browser.


Thanks! I'll give that a try and see what happens. I was simply using the Microsoft "Network" to backup files from one computer to the other, in addition to backing up the same files to an external hard drive. Part of my backup system was to have a couple of redundant backups and extra hard drives on different systems in case one failed. 

The backup program for my work station failed when the password problem arose. I also was using SyncToy by Microsoft, which also failed once the network began demanding a password. 

Hopefully the utility you mention does not require Microsoft's Network to work in the traditional fashion otherwise I'll be out of luck with that one as well. It it asks for a password I think I'll just unload the Glock on all this garbage and start anew!! :grin: 

I can easily work around this problem . . . . it just aggravates me that this password problem mysteriously developed for no apparent reason. 

With all due respect to Bill Gates, Windows is going to be looked back upon as the most idiotic boondoggle in modern computing. :upset:

Bring back the days of the C: Prompt!! :4-dontkno


----------



## Blackecho

Yeah, HFS is great. It does not ask for a password and has nothing to do with the Microsoft Network system they use. This is much simplier. Make sure you port forward your router to make HFS work. I can help you out if you tell me what kind of router you have.


----------



## Dr Bob

Blackecho said:


> Yeah, HFS is great. It does not ask for a password and has nothing to do with the Microsoft Network system they use. This is much simplier. Make sure you port forward your router to make HFS work. I can help you out if you tell me what kind of router you have.


Thanks. I have a Belkin router. I can easily access the router configuration so a bit of help on exactly what to forward would be great. 

.........Bob


----------



## Blackecho

Dr Bob said:


> Thanks. I have a Belkin router. I can easily access the router configuration so a bit of help on exactly what to forward would be great.
> 
> .........Bob


Thanks for the reply, You have to port forward port 80 as said on the HFS.exe file. You can change this port if you want by clicking the port 80 button and change it. Make sure if you change it that you portforward the same port you select. This tutorial can help. It works the same way even though that person has a mac. To find your IP address click the start button then click run type CMD and type ipconfig. What you type into your web browser is your defult gateway. From there follow the tutorial. If you have any questions please ask I am glad to help. YouTube - Tutorial: Belkin Port Forwarding


----------



## Ed-SDC

After checking Services, File Sharing, Registry, Guest active and several other possible solutions to the file sharing password request problem, I found that the Network Guest had somehow acquired a password.

The solution was to enter on an Administrator command line of the server:

net user guest *

Then press Enter twice to the password prompts. The password was removed and file sharing returned to normal.


----------



## Blimp821

thanks a bunch guys, I did both what "Johnwill" and "Ed-SDC" said and now i'm able to share between my windows 7 laptop and windows 2000 desktop. This had been bugging me for some time. For all who need help just follow Johnwill and Ed-SDC's instructions..=]


----------

